# shore walleye



## kamikazil

About when do they start moving in real close to shore close enough to catch them from the bank.


----------



## BlueMax

kamikazil said:


> About when do they start moving in real close to shore close enough to catch them from the bank.


Any time now.  Sometimes they will come into shore for a short period during the night and then move out again. Only one way to find out.


----------



## bubbster

I been thinkin about trying that at fairport harbor pier.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Get out there .....Cant catch them on the Couch.....


----------



## kamikazil

I went friday night to lorain pier B-)


----------



## Buckhunter1206

His did you do and what time were you out? We were out on the rocks in Lorain till we had to call it quits around 10

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

Not even a bite was three for about 2 hours then lake breeze for couple hours no bites anywhere.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Same thing for us. First night we have gotten skunked. Think the full moon had something to do with it. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonlpeck922

Has any one tried lakeside

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NoMercy071311

What type of bait/lures do you use for walleye fishing?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Rapala husky jerks work the best. Size 14 and sometimes they like the smaller 12's. Blue chrome clown glass clown and Helsinki shad have produced best for us. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## set-the-drag

Purple perch has been hot for us


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I have yet to catch one on that. May have to try it again. Where you going out of?

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NoMercy071311

Can you catch them from the rocks and lighthouse at mentor headlands or anywhere near there?


----------



## set-the-drag

We go out of 72nd hr before dark to whenever we call it usually 11 or so you can catch them most anywhere but they do move towards the islands by later November pickings get slim in Cleveland around then


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Most of the time we will hit Lorain area and Huron. Once in a while we will make the trip to lakeside or Marblehead areas. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## set-the-drag

I would go there its a haul for us though especially since we mainly go weeknights and all work the next morning most of the time we don't get on the water till 7 if we are lucky but given the limited time frame we manage well enough got to love the fall night bite scrubbing the break wall and pulling hogs


----------



## RStock521

You guys ever get them off of Edgewater Park? That's probably the closest spot for me and I'm just curious


----------



## set-the-drag

Sure you can they're there just got to find them


----------



## treefrog

Big Misconception is it is all west.The night bite occurs from Buffalo to detroit and all across the north shore of Erie.First off all those eyes that migrated East in the summer are coming back West.Which means they have to pass through waters everywhere to get back West.I personally have never night shore fished further West than Geneva.And have caught 1000s of eyes from Ashtabula to Erie PA..And the biggest thing is the resident eyes that dont move anywhere but from deep water to shallow.And these are most of the hogs caught.99% of the time I dont even fish walls.I just wade out about knee deep and start casting.My favorite lures are Renosky wonder bread,Long A mother of Pearl,Huskys in clown,F18s in blue silver and vampire.And in the fall I will throw in some Rattle Traps and Shad Raps in Cold Steel.


----------



## jimski2

Surface water temperatures in the low sixties bring the walleyes to the surface and near shore where you will have good luck. This year with record high water temperatures it is happening later but now they should be available.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Jim's right. They are there now just not in big numbers. This weeks cold spell should definitely bring the water temps down and hopefully we will start seeing decent numbers. I'll be out in either Lorain or Huron this weekend. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Papascott

jimski2 said:


> Surface water temperatures in the low sixties bring the walleyes to the surface and near shore where you will have good luck. This year with record high water temperatures it is happening later but now they should be available.


Just curious to where you had seen that this year was record warm for water temps?


----------



## MEISTERICS

Yes, please share where you found record temps. I am always trying to find new valid sources of information.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Not sure about record temps but it did seen to warm up sooner than in the past. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

I was out last night at dark just west of the Huron pier and it was 56-58 degrees. Only caught 1 in an hour of fishing but it was a hog. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice. Well probably getting in this weekend


----------



## Buckhunter1206

We will definitely be out just not sure where we will go yet. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Do you guys do a slow retrive this time of year?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Sure do. And the colder the water gets the slower I tend to go. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Go as slow as you can go to feel the lure "wobble". Last year most of my fish came with this technique and then pause for 2-6 seconds and repeat. Then when you start to reel again it will just feel like a snag and you are hooked.


----------



## ldrjay

Thanks also to you target rocks or sand or just where the bait fish are?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I've always noticed that if we see bait we usually get fish. Unless its super thick like the shad last fall. Every place we hit is rocky so not sure about the sand. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER

treefrog said:


> Big Misconception is it is all west.The night bite occurs from Buffalo to detroit and all across the north shore of Erie.First off all those eyes that migrated East in the summer are coming back West.Which means they have to pass through waters everywhere to get back West.I personally have never night shore fished further West than Geneva.And have caught 1000s of eyes from Ashtabula to Erie PA..And the biggest thing is the resident eyes that dont move anywhere but from deep water to shallow.And these are most of the hogs caught.99% of the time I dont even fish walls.I just wade out about knee deep and start casting.My favorite lures are Renosky wonder bread,Long A mother of Pearl,Huskys in clown,F18s in blue silver and vampire.And in the fall I will throw in some Rattle Traps and Shad Raps in Cold Steel.



What is this crazy talk! There are no fish east of Cleveland.  

Good to see you post Matt. I hope all is well with you and your family. I am going to put a gps tracker on your fishing gear this year. I still remember that big one you got a couple of years back. 

John


----------



## Buckhunter1206

We will be heading out tonight in Lorain. Will post how we do. Hopefully this cold spell brings them in. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

treefrog said:


> .I personally have never night shore fished further West than Geneva.And have caught 1000s of eyes from Ashtabula to Erie PA..And the biggest thing is the resident eyes that dont move anywhere but from deep water to shallow.And these are most of the hogs caught.99% of the time I dont even fish walls.I just wade out about knee deep and start casting.My favorite lures are Renosky wonder bread,Long A mother of Pearl,Huskys in clown,F18s in blue silver and vampire.And in the fall I will throw in some Rattle Traps and Shad Raps in Cold Steel.


THANKS treefrog, for the excellant info!

Here's a PM that I received a year or so ago,,, from A very nice OGF guy who was SWORN TO SECRECY by 3 or 4 of his fishing buddies.
I STILL haven't made it up Erie to give the 'NIGHT-CASTING-THING' a try,
SO I REALLY HOPE THAT THE COMPILED INFO WILL HELP SOME OTHERS.
Just like the O River & Pymi night thing,,, The Erie shore, 'night casting for eyes thing' is an untouched gold-mine! There's room somewhere, for many-many more casters. 
I hope 'he' reads this, remembers, and then chimes in with more updated info, AND PICS. Good Luck Guys 

*"I don't want to be a jerk - only reasons I can't tell the exact spot for this one and the many others, that come from the same spot (limit nights sometimes) are 1) the spot can only support about 4 guys casting at a time and 2) I had 3 friends who fished it often and they let me know about it on condition I wouldn't tell others. 
What I will tell you is that I am not near a creek mouth for these fish, but there is a lot of current due to the way the wind sets up against the bottom and the way the rocks are situated. I have been having a lot of luck with very shallow divers - walleye are coming up for bait - to even within a few inches of surface. What I need is a long casting lure that dives shallow. I like chrome on nights with clear water and black on muddy water. Rapala Flat Rap has been excellent. I am in shallow enough water that I use the smaller size. Also, I use mono or a fluoro leader on braid. The fish are spooky. Slow steady retrieve. No herky - jerky. 
Bomber long-a jointed is another good choice."*


----------



## Buckhunter1206

wow sounds like they found the ONLY spot on the lake that holds eyes at night  when I get on the fish I will share the wealth. Not saying I'll say the exact spot I stand on but if its Lorain harbor or Huron ill flat out say it. Besides that's what these forums are for anyways right? To help other members find the fish and have fun!

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

Buckhunter1206 said:


> wow sounds like they found the ONLY spot on the lake that holds eyes at night  when I get on the fish I will share the wealth. Not saying I'll say the exact spot I stand on but if its Lorain harbor or Huron ill flat out say it. Besides that's what these forums are for anyways right? To help other members find the fish and have fun!
> 
> 
> Ya Bh,, that's the way I feel about it. It's nice to hear.
> But, like HE said, a promise is a promise.
> 
> You won't believe this one,,, but my neighbor and his friend took me by the hand and showed me THEIR night casting spot at Pymi. They would come home with Stringer after 2 man stringer of HUGE (over 6#) walleyes. For a whole month, they are able to catch limits, like every night that they went.
> I begged to go with them for 2 years! I just about had to sign off on my first born kid!!!
> (I posted about the 8# blue walleye that they caught & then CUT IT UP!!! :Banane45
> 
> SO,,, I totally understand when some of the OGF guys are REAL TIGHT-LIPPED! They had an unbelievable find too
> 
> 2 neighborhood old-timers showed me the how where & when,,, way back when I was running the streets after school. I appreciate what they did, SO MUCH, that now I'm just trying to PASS-IT-ON!
> Bitch is,,, I still got TOOO much to learn!
> Thanks Again


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Question...I see people talking about glow sticks are they just using them to light there fishing area or doing something else with them? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Only time I can think of glow sticks used for walleye is to mark their boards when trolling. If used shore fishing I have no clue. Sometimes used for marking pole tip while going for cats. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Ok thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

I don't about walleye from shore, but using glow sticks and some chum at night from shore for crappie and catfish made me out catch everyone on the causeway at mosquito lake many many times, I don't know if it was the chum or light sticks tho.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

We are on our way to the rocks now. Will post if we have any luck 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Went out tonight (10/25) for a couple hours at Edgewater. Fished from about 9-11:30 and didn't get anything. Some younger guys showed up for about 20 minutes and landed a real nice walleye and left shortly after. A guy I met down there had one on for a second, but it got off. Waves were crashing and I got a little wet, but not soaked. They're out there!


----------



## UAfisherman

RStock521 said:


> Went out tonight (10/25) for a couple hours at Edgewater. Fished from about 9-11:30 and didn't get anything. Some younger guys showed up for about 20 minutes and landed a real nice walleye and left shortly after. A guy I met down there had one on for a second, but it got off. Waves were crashing and I got a little wet, but not soaked. They're out there!


Lol at first I thought you got 10 out of 25. Then I kept reading. Hah


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite

ChinnAgain said:


> I was out last night at dark just west of the Huron pier and it was 56-58 degrees.  Only caught 1 in an hour of fishing but it was a hog.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


55 tonight off huron


----------



## RStock521

UAfisherman said:


> Lol at first I thought you got 10 out of 25. Then I kept reading. Hah


haha I wish! I'd be down there every night. This week looks like it's going to be nice weather. I'll probably be down there a couple of the nights. I'll post on here how I do.


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Went out in Lorain last night got a 29 inch seven and a half pound eye at about 9:30

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Where were you at in Lorain? We were there from about 7:45 till 1030. Saw one caught right when we got there and missed 2

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

We were on the circle rocks off the mile-long pier... We were there from about 8 to 12 only got the one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Same place we were. Planning on giving it a shot again tonight. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Wind is gonna be crazy but I think I might get out there again myself

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I figure if I stay on the east side of the rocks It should be nice and calm like last night

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Yeah I already drove down this morning it was calm over there

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Sounds good. Maybe I'll run into you tonight. What color did yours hit on?

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Husky Jerk fire tiger

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Lol in that case I might show up lol

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'll be there! (If the wife approves) lol. Let me know if any of u guys go

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Unless something crazy happens with the water I'll definitely be there wifes already approved lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Will the water be too muddy from these heavy south winds?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

In muddy waters just use a dark lure..black and silver, gold and black, and I was told to try that fire tiger and I got one on it last night

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

The one caught by us was on black/gold and the 2 I lost was on purple perch

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Oh and when did they cut all the trees down? Looks weird. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treefrog

Doboy said:


> Buckhunter1206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow sounds like they found the ONLY spot on the lake that holds eyes at night  when I get on the fish I will share the wealth. Not saying I'll say the exact spot I stand on but if its Lorain harbor or Huron ill flat out say it. Besides that's what these forums are for anyways right? To help other members find the fish and have fun!
> 
> 
> Ya Bh,, that's the way I feel about it. It's nice to hear.
> But, like HE said, a promise is a promise.
> 
> You won't believe this one,,, but my neighbor and his friend took me by the hand and showed me THEIR night casting spot at Pymi. They would come home with Stringer after 2 man stringer of HUGE (over 6#) walleyes. For a whole month, they are able to catch limits, like every night that they went.
> I begged to go with them for 2 years! I just about had to sign off on my first born kid!!!
> (I posted about the 8# blue walleye that they caught & then CUT IT UP!!! :Banane45
> 
> SO,,, I totally understand when some of the OGF guys are REAL TIGHT-LIPPED! They had an unbelievable find too
> 
> 2 neighborhood old-timers showed me the how where & when,,, way back when I was running the streets after school. I appreciate what they did, SO MUCH, that now I'm just trying to PASS-IT-ON!
> Bitch is,,, I still got TOOO much to learn!
> Thanks Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are times you can go to Pymie and catch limits after limits.of 6-10lbs..but the way I know how to do it is a young mans game.Alot of walking,falling,broken wrists twisted ankles.Any rain or snow that makes the rocks wet just forget it.Went night after night catching limits in 20 minutes.A few nights didnt even keep fish and easily hook 50+ eyes and always fun hooking up with 30Lb.muskey in the dark.Im getting to old and brittle for this type of fishing.I have done it maybe 4 times in the last 3 years.And Im only forty years old.But20 odd years of laying concrete and multiple auto accidents just takes to much out of me.And Im sure its not confined to that one lake,most likely every eye lake in the country that has a causeway.Only thing I change is profile.stick baits in spring and more oval shapes in fall.Shallow shad raps
Click to expand...


----------



## trapperjon

Got 1 lost 1. My buddy got a hog. Just over 11lb. Casting rattle traps from euclid beach area. West of the walls. Blue and chrome 1/2 oz.

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Went 2 for 3 in Huron last night by the lighthouse. Not bad for a couple of hours

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Went 2 for 3 in Huron last night by the lighthouse. Not bad for a couple of hours
> 
> Nice job what time were you there?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Roughly 8 till about 11

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Heading out to Huron now. Will post how we do

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

My buddy just caught this off the slanted wall in Huron.....WTF? What's the current FO requirement for this species?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## missionfishin

is that a ring-tailed squid?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieye

Lake Erie whitefish!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Out in Huron tonight. So far we are 2/4 and caught a new species...anyone know the FO length for this?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI

that is a coney island whitefish!!!!!!they are commonly over the whole stick bait!!!!commonly seen in tight little holes!!!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Out in Huron tonight. So far we are 2/4 and caught a new species...anyone know the FO length for this?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well we ended up going 3/5 tonight. Lucky we didn't catch anymore cony island whitefish. Lmao. My buddy wanted to mount it but I reminded him that they are only good mounted once and this one has definitely done so!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Well we ended up going 3/5 tonight. Lucky we didn't catch anymore cony island whitefish. Lmao. My buddy wanted to mount it but I reminded him that they are only good mounted once and this one has definitely done so!
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pretty sure I spoke to you I was the really tall big guy with the wife sitting on the cooler. What did you catch yours on, all I have until my hjs get delevered is a green and silver smithwick. And that slanted wal scares me lol.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

It sure was! The magic color the past few times out has been black/gold. 
The slanted wall isn't too bad as long as you have the right spot. I was hesitant the first time on it as well
Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captain snake

Curious what kind of line you guys use. I use braided line when i'm fishing off my boat but a guy at work told me to use mono when fishing from shore . Said the braided line will just rip their lips off because it doesn't stretch.i'm hoping to get a chance to fish this week,didn't put my boat in this year ,had a baby on the way. He was born on Halloween,first kid for us! But i'm dying for some walleye! Been to Huron pier couple times the last three years and been skunked every time.


----------



## KTkiff

Are you guys only getting them out by the lighthouse and on the slanted wall? Just wondering if there is any action on the west wall, too.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I always use mono in the fall because it seems to not ice up as easily and braid in the spring. Never had issues with it ripping lips. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I have not been on the west was yet this year. I'm sure there are some there but conditions have been perfect for lighthouse and slanted wall

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

Question about those big long nets I see people with, where do you buy them.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Try Erie outfitters in Sheffield lake or gander mountain

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captain snake

I modified my walleye net for the pier.bought about a 8' long piece of pvc pipe that fit over the handle of my net,drilled a couple holes thru both.when I get to the pier attach them together with a couple
Bolts and wing nuts.


----------



## hookedonfishing

ref to long handled nets conduit would work for makeing a extension but never figured a way to break it down. i've looked at painter poles various pipes etc to make one than came across a 12ft cummins net for 60 n some change at bait store in huron the drive thru well what used be drivethru on 13


----------



## Buckhunter1206

That's not a bad price. I've been looking to get a new one myself

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Heading out about 7 will post how I do.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chatterbox

I just got home from lake shore park, Ashtabula. About 1/2 mile out the water was rolling with white caps. At shore 1 footers from the north. I saw a few small emerald shiners, but no smelt or shad at the shore. I tossed prism flash, orange belly, black tiger back, and mother of pearl bombers. No hits. The water was dingy but not real bad. I didn't see any tree frogs either, but I looked.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I didn't make it out tonight but from what I hear I should have gone to Huron. Always seem to work out that way. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bubba k

I fished the Huron Pier West Wall tonight from about 6:30-9:00. I caught a 9lber and say 4 other fish caught between about 10 guys. It was actually pretty slow.


----------



## KTkiff

I fished the west wall from 7-9, got two myself, saw about another 30 caught from the guys I could see. I would not say it was slow.


----------



## heron153

I have hit the Lakeside pier a few times. I personally keep missing it by a day, or the guys on either side of me get them. The fish are there with some consistency now, though, and some guys have pulled a few limits. reef runner 700s and husky jerks remain tops, but I always have some rat-l-traps with me.


----------



## KTkiff

Heron were you on the west wall last night out of Huron?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone planning g on trying Huron tonight?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## heron153

No - there's gotta be an insane bite going on for me to want to go out there. I have plantar fascitis and it kills my feet. Plus, I have a place to stay by Lakeside.


----------



## UAfisherman

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Anyone planning g on trying Huron tonight?
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Too far for me... I'll prolly hit Lorain on Wednesday.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog

Cant find a tow vehicle for my boat tonight so ill be shore fishing for them for the first time. 

Going to try gordon parl. Any pointers would be appreciated

One question, reef runners/dhjs or ripsticks/hjs?

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bubba k

KTkiff said:


> I fished the west wall from 7-9, got two myself, saw about another 30 caught from the guys I could see. I would not say it was slow.


I was down close to the bend. I was wondering how guys were doing closer to the high wall. It was obviously better than what we did further down. The conditions seemed right so I'm not at all surprised. I guess we should have gotten there a little bit earlier to get a spot closer to the end.


----------



## KTkiff

Anyone have a report from tonight?


----------



## FishOn00

Went 4 for 7 out on the hook at E 55th tonight 8-11. 7-12 lbs. Lost another 3. Got too cold with the wind or I would have stayed. Lots of fish out there.


----------



## Doboy

FishOn00 said:


> Went 4 for 7 out on the hook at E 55th tonight 8-11. 7-12 lbs. Lost another 3. Got too cold with the wind or I would have stayed. Lots of fish out there.



7-12# !!!
WOW,,, next time, you GOTTA post some pics,,, like fish & lures?!
lol, the stone structure would help too! 
Hey, just kidd'n,,, Thanks for the report.

(I wonder if there are spots/ fish like THAT around Bula & Conn,,, 
Erie, Pa??  )


----------



## kamikazil

going out tonight, can't decide between huron lorain or cleveland (edgewater e55 or e72) any advice?


----------



## BFG

10,800+ views on this thread....they are going to have to start giving out numbers on the piers.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Already have to at some places. Just don't you dare take MY spot! 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishon

whats going on here?


----------



## kamikazil

Went out to huron nothing on east wall seen a bunch come back from west wal tho but I'm 6'8" with size 18 shoe, no way I'm ever going on the west wal barely made it to the light house lol. Is the west wal the place to be when the wind is like this.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I had all intentions of getting out last night until my wife got sick. Guess I'll have to wait till Friday now

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perfcetion

Thinking I need to bring the Ranger up and launch and fish from it.. Only Walleye fishing I have done is the Spring Jig Bite.. We do catch them thru out the year when bass fishing on Erie though.. 

I have some rod holder deals that were on my Ranger 618 when I got it and could probably troll using 2 rods if I bought some boards and right baits..


----------



## BFG

Exactly what you should do!

Just be safe...


----------



## treefrog

[ 
(I wonder if there are spots/ fish like THAT around Bula & Conn,,, 
Erie, Pa??  )[/QUOTE]

Yes.

Waded in front of Turkey creek on OH/PA line.7:30-10:00 went 2 for 5.Dont lose that many wading most times.All on wonder bread renoskys.Hook 2,went through the box.Firetiger renosky,HJs of all colors,rattle traps,F-18s,shad raps,jointed storms nothing.went back to wonderbread hooked 3 more.Once the wind came straight out of the south round 9 never had another hit.Tired of getting to fish one night then wait 5 night cause of waves.Anything over 2feet is pretty hard to wade and catch fish.Im heading inland.


----------



## KTkiff

With the big blow today, the water is pretty stirred up. How have you guys faired for eyes at night in muddy water? 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Casting at Edgewater tonight. Anybody else going to be up there?


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Hey what size wonder bread are you using and how fast are you retrieving it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

treefrog said:


> [ Doboy
> (I wonder if there are spots/ fish like THAT around Bula & Conn,,,
> Erie, Pa??  )


Yes.
Waded in front of Turkey creek on OH/PA line.7:30-10:00 went 2 for 5.Dont lose that many wading most times.All on wonder bread renoskys.Hook 2,went through the box.Firetiger renosky,HJs of all colors,rattle traps,F-18s,shad raps,jointed storms nothing.went back to wonderbread hooked 3 more.Once the wind came straight out of the south round 9 never had another hit.Tired of getting to fish one night then wait 5 night cause of waves.Anything over 2feet is pretty hard to wade and catch fish.Im heading inland.[/QUOTE]


Thanks for jumping in treefrog,,, I'm sure you just got a gang of guys off the couch! Wish I could go with ya 
I just knew that there HAD to be many Eastern spots that would work the same as Cleveland West.

We've been hitting the smallest of creeks for eyes, down the River,,, 
about 1 day a week, works. 
And when we get tired of the elbow-to-elbow casting for steel, we find 'em all along the Erie shore in the mouths of very small 4' wide feeders.
And some of the largest eyes that 'I' ever seen,,, they were caught in under 10'ow, just East of the Conny wall,,, 
It just figures. I'd bet that a 4" or 5" glo-in-the-dark paddle-tail or twister tail & jig would work too.
Thanks


----------



## captaingirl4

Anyone ever shore fish the Catawba Park pier, Port Clinton area?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Hit Lorain tonight and went 5-7. All within about an hour. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## peyton62

I too was wondering about Catawba, hope someone has a report.


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Also hit lorain got 4

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

alright im going to lorain monday, how do i know if i should go to slanted wall or west wall, and do you have to go out by light house or can you just fish from the slated wall.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Shawn I was wondering if you were fishing the bend with Mike by chance?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

kamikazil said:


> alright im going to lorain monday, how do i know if i should go to slanted wall or west wall, and do you have to go out by light house or can you just fish from the slated wall.


whoops i mean going to huron not lorain sorry.


----------



## trapperjon

I'm off work tomorrow, so trying to decide on which wall to hit tonight.(sunday) huron or lorain, never been on lorain's wall. with the big west wind's would I be getting wet from the wave's busting over ? or should I drive the extra 20min to huron? also what's been catchin'em? thx for ANY tip's JON


----------



## captaingirl4

With all the comments about Huron, is this the best area for the walleye? We have only fished Huron once, about 15 years ago. We usually go to Port Clinton area from the southwest. The distance may be about the same, we are just not familiar with Huron.


----------



## trapperjon

captaingirl4 said:


> With all the comments about Huron, is this the best area for the walleye? We have only fished Huron once, about 15 years ago. We usually go to Port Clinton area from the southwest. The distance may be about the same, we are just not familiar with Huron.


MY only concern with huron tonight is the big winds... limited space at the lighthouse. you might want to check out the N/W forum on port Clinton report's. good luck


----------



## Spinnerbait

Whiskey & Buckhunter, were you at Lorain Friday or Saturday night when you caught the ones in pic? What was the magical hour? Was there Monday and saw the boats getting a few. Had a boat come so close to rocks they snagged my lure and broke it off, not an apology or even a Thank you for the new HJ 14 they broke off my line.


----------



## Papascott

Spinnerbait said:


> Whiskey & Buckhunter, were you at Lorain Friday or Saturday night when you caught the ones in pic? What was the magical hour? Was there Monday and saw the boats getting a few. Had a boat come so close to rocks they snagged my lure and broke it off, not an apology or even a Thank you for the new HJ 14 they broke off my line.


I got a little close to the wall, last night in the wind. It turned the boat and I didnt realize it with all action we had. The guys on shore simply turned on their head lamps so I could see them and I quickly adjusted for what happened. 

If it was any of the guys posting here on tge wall last night sorry for that. I will say thank you for not chucking rocks and carrying on line I have seen further east!

BTW I was in the bigger boat not the little row boat that was out for a little while


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Spinner. We were out last night. The bite was on early. Started by 545 done by 8

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hearttxp

captaingirl4 said:


> Anyone ever shore fish the Catawba Park pier, Port Clinton area?


I heard Friday Night was great at Catawba. Read it somewhere else ? Take it for what it is ?


----------



## Spinnerbait

Thanks Pappa, I know mistakes and wind can happen but winds were calm on Monday and we did turn on our lights and told them they were too close. Didn't matter. Thanks for the reply Buckhunter nice catch of fish...bet they were heavy walking back to the car


----------



## ChinnAgain

Got two nice eaters this morning at Huron block house and had 1 break off 10 pound braid. First time using a Smithwick rogue. I will definitely be changing out the factory hooks to something a bit stronger. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

What time were you out there this morning? I though people only got them casting in the evening?


----------



## ChinnAgain

I fished from 4-7 am minus a 30 minute period to warm up in the car. The fish were stacked all around. You could hear little splashes from bait fish then massive splashes and actually see the walleye rolling the surface. As you can see from from the pics it looks like I was wrong and actually caught 3. Kind of hard to fillet little shad though. I was the only person out there which made it nice to cast anywhere i wanted.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Very nice! I got a 26in walleye on friday night casting at Edgewater down the wall a little bit towards opening where the boats come out. Was there from 6:30pm-10:30pm with just that one to show for it.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

should I use deep hj or husky jerks? I have swim baits rogues and husky jerks and shallow shad raps I am coming up soon and don't know if I need deeper diving baits? thanks for your help


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RStock521

I only use the regular Husky Jerk 14's. That's what most people I've talked to use down there.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

RStock521 said:


> I only use the regular Husky Jerk 14's. That's what most people I've talked to use down there.


okay thanks hopefully I get into some walleye! I need to catch fish to get me over the blues of waiting for ICE


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

just arrived to port Clinton gonna head out now it's one am hopefully ill have something to report if not I'll be here a few days I'm sure I'll get into them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## captaingirl4

We hope to be there Thursday. This will be our first experience at this! What area are you going to try?


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

captaingirl4 said:


> We hope to be there Thursday. This will be our first experience at this! What area are you going to try?


port clinton west winds are brutal


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke

Brutal indeed. We've had 1 breezy day and 2 afternoon opportunities to fish in the last 3-1/2 weeks. Hopefully this will straighten out soon.


----------



## hookedonfishing

i've been out to the huron peir last couple seasons fishing till januray early feb and i have to ask how or what could i possiabely be doing wrong .i haven't caught one eye yet but see others pulling them in i mainly go to relax and get out . i understand the lures used and have them but my problem is seems i can't get the presitaton figured out slow steady retreive with a pause twitch.but it seems either i am presenting lure wrong or something else . i'll admit i'm a rook when it comes catching eyes . is 12lb test mono ok to use or should i downgrade to 10lb or 8 lb trying get a better feel of lure .


----------



## Buckhunter1206

12lb test is overkill. I personally use 6-8. Also your slow steady retrieve may not be slow enough. This past weekend the wanted it REALLY slow. I was retrieving about the rate of o e revolution of reel about every 2-3 seconds. Any faster and they didn't want it. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

last night we caught 12 walleye my phone died of course for my 13 lb walleye but we got some good pictures all caught from 1am to 4am we were out since 8pm tho but we caught them on hj 14 and 12 slow retrieve and all hit on a pause.







































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Buckhunter1206 said:


> 12lb test is overkill. I personally use 6-8. Also your slow steady retrieve may not be slow enough. This past weekend the wanted it REALLY slow. I was retrieving about the rate of o e revolution of reel about every 2-3 seconds. Any faster and they didn't want it.
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeup that as the key last night as well. thanks for the phone call and hints of advice we ended up going where we talked about last night my pics and post is before this post thanks again


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Yeup that as the key last night as well. thanks for the phone call and hints of advice we ended up going where we talked about last night my pics and post is before this post thanks again
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice mess if fish! Happy I could be of some help. I was wondering how things turned out for you guys. If you ever need anything else let me know. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Nice mess if fish! Happy I could be of some help. I was wondering how things turned out for you guys. If you ever need anything else let me know.
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeup thanks all were turned loose to see another day 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## albionsteelheader

Not sure what is most impressive Wishin' - fishing from 1 to 4 am, slamming monster walleye, your ability to get good pics, or, and saving the best for last - releasing them all! 

Regardless, congrats on a great night of fishing, thanks for sharing, and continued good luck this fall


----------



## ChinnAgain

Word is definitely out about the Huron pier, I just took a stroll to look around and it is shoulder to shoulder with people. The dredge is tied up right at the block house creating a nice muddy mess but the seagulls are eating good.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captaingirl4

Beautiful fish! May I ask where were you fishing?


----------



## trapperjon

Sunday's bite was ..... cast.. 3-5 Spinns of the reel. Pause for 4 count repeat VERY slow retrive. By the way.... thx buckhunter for the help. JON


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anytime Jon. Happy to help out when I can. I'm sure not gonna catch all the eyes in the lake by myself so might as well do what I can to share the wealth! I am going to try and get out tomorrow night in lorain

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

saturday is my bday so hoping to get out there then to feeze my but off and catch some fish.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

wishin- I'm glad I could help you get on the fish. Would have been a long ride home without some action!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

marble head is still going good but no monsters... I'm gonna head back now wish I could stay for the late night bite again and try to top that 13 pounder but I'm beat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scott M

I've never fished for walleye from the break wall. Gonna head out in the next couple days, what color hj are working, and is any time seem to be better than others. I was gonna go down by Edgewater or 55th. Going out at 2 or 3am is not an issue.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Scott M said:


> I've never fished for walleye from the break wall. Gonna head out in the next couple days, what color hj are working, and is any time seem to be better than others. I was gonna go down by Edgewater or 55th. Going out at 2 or 3am is not an issue.


I'm still a noob at this but I think there are a few waves sunset Til 8, 12-2, and 4 to sunrise but that's just a theory 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

I did notice that people were catching smaller jacks at sunset and big girls late late at night 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeaDeucer

Not familiar with the Lorain pier other than checking out google maps. So was wondering what is the better spot to fish for eyes, near Spitzer Marina or over by the launch ramp which looks to be the mouth of the river? Any help would be appreciated, looking to head out with my dad this weekend.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

The rocks that form the circle near marina are your best bet. The closer you can get to the bend the better. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Did you go last night? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Wishin- what colors ended up working for you? I am heading out tonight in Lorain. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeaDeucer

Great, thanks for the quick reply. Been reading your reports so happy you responded. Lots of great info. I'll be sure to post our progress.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Any time. I'm not gonna be out this weekend. I gotta do the good husband thing and spend the weekend with the wife and my son. Her birthday was yesterday so it would be in my best interest to stay home. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone headed to Lorain tonight? Just found out my net is in brother in laws car in mentor till after 10 tonight. Was hoping we can team up and share one or else I'm gonna have to go hands on!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Wishin- what colors ended up working for you? I am heading out tonight in Lorain.
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


10 caught on clown two caught on blue and silver I'm wishing I was back up there... Gonna have to head up ASAP the saugeye aren't doing squat around here 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Regular clown or Glass?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

Buckhunter1206 said:


> The rocks that form the circle near marina are your best bet. The closer you can get to the bend the better.
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i never kinew you could even get to those rocks, wheres the path to get to them because when i was there all i saw was a big fence.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Easiest way is to park by the resturaunt. There is a paved paths that goes part of the way than turns to grass. Other way is there is an opening in fence by the pier you can go through. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Regular clown or Glass?
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


regular clown they don't sell glass clown at this cabelas we are darn near sold out of all hj 14


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishOn00

Been reading about the success in Lorain and have only been up to Cleveland. Where is the best place to fish from shore in Lorain? Driving up from Akron so I want to make sure I know where to go before hand. Any info is much appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## RStock521

FishOn00 said:


> Been reading about the success in Lorain and have only been up to Cleveland. Where is the best place to fish from shore in Lorain? Driving up from Akron so I want to make sure I know where to go before hand. Any info is much appreciated. Thanks guys


If you scroll down 12 posts, I think that's what they were talking about. I think I'm headed there tonight after work


----------



## Buckhunter1206

It may benefit you to wait till after 11 to go out tonight. The full moon has things screwed up. Was out last night with Shawnwhiskey and a couple other buddies till around ten and not a hit. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Buckhunter1206 said:


> It may benefit you to wait till after 11 to go out tonight. The full moon has things screwed up. Was out last night with Shawnwhiskey and a couple other buddies till around ten and not a hit.
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks! You going to be down there tonight?


----------



## captain snake

I went to Huron last nite,little after midnite.they were dredging next to the lighthouse but saw lots of bait fish off the rocks on the north end.tried fishing,got nothing


----------



## ChinnAgain

Went out to last night from 2-6 and got nothing. Tried Catawba for 2 hours and it was a muddy mess. Came back to Huron and found great baitfish but got skunked. Oh well guess I will try it again tonight. The dredge is set up within casting distance of the light house.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Probably going to Edgewater or Lorain tonight, I see the moon has had an effect the past night or two. Looks like it's going to be cloudy out tonight though, does that cancel out the affect of the bright moon since the light can't get through? Or is it a gravity thing that shuts the walleye off...still learning all of this haha Thanks! I'll be wearing a grey OSU hat, say Hi if ya see me


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

I've always thought a full moon helps the bite?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RStock521

From what I understand, the full moon scatters the bait fish, thus scattering the walleye


----------



## lyman68

Catawba from 6 to 8 ten guys no fish. water stained plenty of bait fish. lakeside 8 to 10:30 . Twenty guys 5 fish only saw one caught clear water plenty of bait fish.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'm half thinking about waking up around 3 and seeing if the moon is down any. If it is I'll fish till sun up

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

Buckhunter1206 said:


> I'm half thinking about waking up around 3 and seeing if the moon is down any. If it is I'll fish till sun up
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol well it's really nice out there... Don't know about the fish

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Went to Edgewater from 9-12:30. I didn't get any, there were two guys right by me who had 5 walleye on their stringer and they lost a bunch more while I was there. Luck of the draw I guess


----------



## ChinnAgain

Well with all the great reports I think I am going to try my luck at Huron, Catawba, and Lakeside. Will post results later. Fish have to eat sometime.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Ended up catching 4 and losing 2 last night in the moonlight. Solo netting is an adventure sometimes. Nothing real big but good eaters. Only got 1 hit after the clouds covered the moon. All on Rapala HJ-14 on a super slow retrieve then soft snapping like a true jerk bait followed by a pause.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## UAfisherman

ChinnAgain said:


> Ended up catching 4 and losing 2 last night in the moonlight. Solo netting is an adventure sometimes. Nothing real big but good eaters. Only got 1 hit after the clouds covered the moon. All on Rapala HJ-14 on a super slow retrieve then soft snapping like a true jerk bait followed by a pause.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What time were you catching them

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spinnerbait

I was off rocks at Lorain from 6-9 and got nothing. It was loaded with shad and minnows till 7 then they all disappeared. Moon was behind clouds the entire time


----------



## trapperjon

hey chinnagin, were you trolling huron ? I was at the rocks in lorain for 3hrs. nothing,notta,zilch, watched a couple boats trolling the east side, both were pulling 6 boards, never did see a net go down.


----------



## ChinnAgain

I was fishing 2-7 am from Huron and Catawba piers.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well I guess I picked a good weekend to tell the wife I'll stay home. Than again maybe I'll try tonight 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

man I am really itching to come up tonight hopefully it's worth the gas ha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spinnerbait

Trapper, where the shad around you the entire evening? I saw a couple cars in parking lot when I was walking out but saw no one on rocks, shad left our area around 7 and never came back. Some big shad too snagged a couple that were 13 inches when I first got there.


----------



## trapperjon

Yeah... lots of BIG shad about 30ft out. And lots of minnows from shore to about 15ft out. We were near the 2nd group of trees past the observation deck. Were you fishing near the spanish speaking group that was there? 


Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spinnerbait

I was past the first pole about 40 yards into where they put the erosion rock along the path, Like I said I never saw another person. Those shad must have moved down to you, Saw one boat pull a board in but they may have been changing lures


----------



## SeaDeucer

Ended up trying Edgewater last night 6-9 with no results. Lots of minnows but no shad that we could see. Guessing the weather was too nice...


----------



## mkw

I as well, was at edgewater last night - my buddy and I got blanked. Everyone there we talked to had the same luck, or lack there of. A group of 3 guys said they caught 2 walleye and 2 steelhead, but that was the only activity we heard of. =( And we were under the impression that the weather conditions were going to be great for the Walleye last night! Oh well.

Does the Walleye fishing from the Cleveland shoreline kind of diminish into the winter months?

I'm fairly new to Walleye fishing and I've heard mixed reports on where to hit them into the winter months.


----------



## KTkiff

There were a few caught last night. It wasn't on fire, but I saw 6 with my own eyes and lost two myself. Got a steelhead and saw some of those caught too.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Considering trying Lorain tonight if its fishable. Something has got to give after the storm and lack of fish the past few days

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captaingirl4

Were you on the Catawba Island Pier? I was there, but left at about 10pm. This was my first time trying this. I don't have the hang of it yet, but there is still hope. I do plan to try again. With the wind this strong, do the walleye still come in to shore?


----------



## Dmrman21

Thinking about trying Lorain tonight. Is it worth it and any suggestions for the murky water


----------



## Dmrman21

Went for 2 hours no luck...


----------



## RStock521

Headed up to Edgewater tonight to cast. Anybody else going to be up there?


----------



## kamikazil

RStock521 said:


> Headed up to Edgewater tonight to cast. Anybody else going to be up there?


If my wife lets me out might go their or lorain or huron depends on how far 
I feel like driving.


----------



## SeaDeucer

When you guys go to edgewater, where do you go? I tried the platform east of the pier and got nothing. On the way out, talked to guy who was just walking around with his wife/girlfriend. He said he never seen anyone catch eyes at that spot. Typically the eyes are caught down the rocks closer to the harbor entrance. Doesn't make sense, it's only a couple hundred yards. Thoughts?


----------



## RStock521

SeaDeucer said:


> When you guys go to edgewater, where do you go? I tried the platform east of the pier and got nothing. On the way out, talked to guy who was just walking around with his wife/girlfriend. He said he never seen anyone catch eyes at that spot. Typically the eyes are caught down the rocks closer to the harbor entrance. Doesn't make sense, it's only a couple hundred yards. Thoughts?


I've only been down there maybe 5 times, but I have seen people catch fish in the west platform. The walleye I've caught have been while I was standing on the rocks to the east though. Both about 1/3 to 1/2 way down the rocks towards the opening where the boats come out. It can be tricky going all the way down to the end, but I know people get down there and catch fish too. I think it just all depends where the wolfpack is chasing down bait at on the shore, but who knows


----------



## Dmrman21

Thinking about heading back out to Lorain again tonight any suggestions on where to try? How's Huron looking with them dredging?


----------



## zeroguage419

I was out in Huron wed - Saturday from about 6 to midnight all 4 nights but because of the dredge i went out on Nickle plate pier (smaller pier adjacent to Huron pier). Only had 2 fish on in the 4 days, neither made it in the net. Not sure if the dredge is still there tonight but I'm about to head out soon and give it a try!


----------



## ChinnAgain

The dredge is gone and the water looks halfway decent.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Got one nice eater just down from the block house in Huron tonight in an hour of fishing. Heard reports the west wall was in fire with numerous being caught. Didn't see any other fish caught on pier but also left at 715.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnnyN

I'm off all next week, and was looking to do some fishing this weekend and early next week... until I checked the weather and am having second thoughts. Sunday night - low of 18! 18! I'm not a weatherman... but if cold weather moves in that hard and fast, does that shut down the bite? Seems like, from what you guys have been posting, that the bite has been relatively slow since the storm blew through anyway.

Also does the bite in the Cleveland area taper off as the months trend toward winter, or is the fishing good until ice on? The last time I casted for Erie walleye from shore, I was small enough that my dad let me go to sleep on a log by the fire and *didn't* kick me in the ass and tell me to keep fishing... which means _*really *_small.

Edit: I'm all by my lonesome. If any good Samaritan wants to meet up and show me what the hell I'm supposed to be doing, and promises not to steal my kidney, PM me.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

if I'm not mistaken the cold brings them to the shore and they will feed all fall and winter just fish stick baits slow with pauses... correct me if I'm wrong this is just with saugeye experience and a few outings to Erie. if I were you I would brave the cold and get out there you have a vey likely chance of catching a 10 lber plus 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

and to add on just because mass groups aren't catching them someone has to be. just have to work them and move around and drive around Til you find them or they move in on you. I was fishing a break wall where 10 people were there no one was catching them so I drove to a different area walked for an hour and found one fish no one else within sight and I fished for hours and me and my buddy caught tons and tons of walleye. just gotta find them hope this encourages you to go 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dmrman21

Well I got one in Lorain tonight but It took my pole back to the lake with him your welcome to who ever finds it


----------



## RStock521

Dmrman21 said:


> Well I got one in Lorain tonight but It took my pole back to the lake with him your welcome to who ever finds it


I gotta ask...how did that happen?!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I was about to ask the same question!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Well it's rather embarrassing lol I didn't have a net but my line was strong enough to pull him onto the rocks bent over to grab him and set my pole down he flopped back into the water and off goes my pole a very rookie mistake the pole was a week old to.... Very upset to make it worse it was my first ever walleye I'm more upset about the loss of the fish than the pole.


----------



## RStock521

Dmrman21 said:


> Well it's rather embarrassing lol I didn't have a net but my line was strong enough to pull him onto the rocks bent over to grab him and set my pole down he flopped back into the water and off goes my pole a very rookie mistake the pole was a week old to.... Very upset to make it worse it was my first ever walleye I'm more upset about the loss of the fish than the pole.


Haha I did something very similar for my first walleye this year. I had 10lb braid that I thought was unbreakable. I finally caught my first walleye from shore and was all excited, when I tried to swing it up, it just broke and the walleye just laid there with my brand new HJ14 in its mouth. I climbed down the slippery rocks as carefully as I could without putting myself at too much risk, but just could not reach. I watched him slowly regain strength and swim away literally inches from my reach.

I left soaked and filthy right after that, not wanting to risk losing another lure, but I sure was excited. Needless to say, I have a net now haha


----------



## zeroguage419

Got 4 off the west wall of the Huron pier using home made lures 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone going out tonight?


----------



## zeroguage419

I'm on the west wall right now. Got 2 on the stringer

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

zeroguage419 said:


> Got 4 off the west wall of the Huron pier using home made lures
> 
> What time were you there Wednesday night? We were there from 5-8:30 and got 1. We saw two others caught.


----------



## zeroguage419

About the same time as you. I'm out here right now. Got 4on the stringer. Hoping for 2 more quick ones. The rain is picking up a bit.


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

Nice going guys,,, very interesting reads.

lol Zero, How'bout a pic of those "Home-made Lures"?

Down on the RIVER, the largest of the 'night' walleyes are being caught with jig and 4" shad swimbaits,,, aka Powerbait & Gulp paddle-tails.
'REEL SLOW'


----------



## Dmrman21

Went out last night had a few bites and got one close. He got off.... Off the rocks in Lorain and suggestions on color of lures in different water clarity? I was using a hj 12 shad clown


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Switch to the bigger hj14. Black/gold and blue chrome are good

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shawnwhiskey

Clown is always a good choice...blue and silver, gold, black and silver thats what I pretty much stick to and also the fire tiger

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

Doboy said:


> Nice going guys,,, very interesting reads.
> 
> lol Zero, How'bout a pic of those "Home-made Lures"?
> 
> Down on the RIVER, the largest of the 'night' walleyes are being caught with jig and 4" shad swimbaits,,, aka Powerbait & Gulp paddle-tails.
> 'REEL SLOW'


Here is what i was using last night


----------



## rutnut245

Myself and a friend caught 19 last night. Six fish were between 27- 30". All were caught on HJ 14's blue & chrome. We were casting from a small boat anchored in 8' of water around Marblehead/Lakeside. I'm not very puter savvy so I can't post pics but it was the best night I've had in a while and they were still biting when we left.


----------



## zeroguage419

Used the jointed one the night before last.


----------



## Dmrman21

Thanks for the info guys is it better to use darker lure in murky water or bright?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Darker. It tends to throw a bigger shadow. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

How do you guys think tonight's looking any one gonna try?


----------



## KTkiff

Tonight would be brutal unless you are protected.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Got 2 tonight in about an hour and a half at Huron pier just shy of the block house. With the wind at my back it felt like I was crossing the river on some casts. About 8 got real crowded and not enjoyable anymore so I called it quits. Only saw about 10 between the 40 or so people walking by. Got a visit from the fish police checking licenses. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scott M

Is it limited to night? Just curious if it's worth trying before night fall?


----------



## KTkiff

On an overcast day you may have some luck, but generally it is after dark until dawn.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captain snake

When you say block house are you talking about the end of the paved part of the pier?


----------



## ChinnAgain

Correct on the block house. I was actually even with the end of the Nickleplate pier across the river.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

Who is braving this wind and cold temps tonight? We are going to Lorain.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

I think I'm going to hold off till Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## ChinnAgain

Just ate at the brass in Huron and there is already about 10 cars for the pier.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

ChinnAgain said:


> Just ate at the brass in Huron and there is already about 10 cars for the pier.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Crazy. I drove by Edgewater and Mother Erie was angry. Didn't look to inviting, especially with the winds. Hope those who braved it were rewarded. Let us know how you did!


----------



## Dmrman21

Any one planing on going out tonight? Hopfully the south winds will calm it down


----------



## JohnnyN

I just left the Browns game... I am not going back outside for a week.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

JohnnyN said:


> I just left the Browns game... I am not going back outside for a week.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol i was pumping gas for about 5 mins, that changed my mind really quick about going out this week from maybe to i dont think so.


----------



## trapperjon

i'm guessing them rocks got a nice layer of ice on them,


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Just bring something to break the ice off so you got a place to stand! Can't let a little ice keep you inside 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Planning on trying Lorain tonight. Let you guy know how I do. I went to check how it was last night and almost slid into the lake from the ice haha


----------



## zeroguage419

I'm heading out to Huron pier tonight! Its gonna be a cold one


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Anyone headed to lorain tonight, if you need someone to fish with pm me!


----------



## mmeyer1977

For those braving the cold out at the westwall. Could you kindly post a water clarity report? Would like to troll out there a little later this eve. Thanks


----------



## Dmrman21

Went to Lorain last night on the rocks didn't have any luck the guys at the end of the pier had 5 but no room to fish down there planing on heading down there again tonight ill get one eventually...


----------



## zeroguage419

2 hours on slant wall of Huron Pier = no fish for me. 5-6 groups of people walked by empty handed as well. Going to try again tonight.


----------



## ChinnAgain

Zero fish tonight at Huron. Saw quite a few groups from light house and west wall and didn't see a single fish. Talked to a group that fished last 3 days there and they haven't seen a fish the whole time. May be time to move on to a different location.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

ChinnAgain said:


> Zero fish tonight at Huron. Saw quite a few groups from light house and west wall and didn't see a single fish. Talked to a group that fished last 3 days there and they haven't seen a fish the whole time. May be time to move on to a different location.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was on the west wall tonight for 3 hrs and no fish


----------



## Dmrman21

Well I finally got one in Lorain and saw 12 others caught they were doing really good of Lorain pier tonight i also left early I guess they did really good the night befor to


----------



## PeterB

Super informative thread to someone like myself that has yet to venture to Erie. 

Thank you OP and all contributors...


----------



## overcheck

is Huron done


----------



## zeroguage419

overcheck said:


> is Huron done


Huron hasn't produced fish the last few days but that doesn't mean its "done".


----------



## lrobison24

Has anyone tried edgewater lately


----------



## pipefitter42

Fished east harbor tonight and lost one. Pretty iced up on the rocks there and at Mazuriks. Had buddies who tried Sandusky and Huron with no luck. Anyone try Lorain?


----------



## just is

I was at Catawba last night for about an hour skim ice made it juts about impossible to fish.


----------



## zeroguage419

Hit the west wall on Huron pier last night. Didn't see anyone with anything. Going to try again tonight.


----------



## pipefitter42

Hopefully the ice on the west wall isn't too bad with it blowing ssw tonight but at least at Huron you have a few options . Last I heard they were doing better in Lorain.


----------



## captaingirl4

What is skim ice?


----------



## FISHIN 2

captaingirl4 said:


> What is skim ice?


It's a thin coat of ice that makes fishing off a shoreline or pier almost impossible unless you use braided line and an ounce sinker to break thru.


----------



## just is

Fished Catawba and lakeside tonight not a hit. I talked to a few others that had the same kind of night I did


----------



## Fishin_skillZ

Caught five out on the pier tonight. And saw some others catch a few. Don't know if it was luck or not. P


----------



## shawnwhiskey

What pier..lorain? And also what time

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Couldn't have been Lorain. Not one fish on the pier. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Two posts... im sniffing a troll


----------



## ChinnAgain

Tried Lakeside, Catawba, and Huron with nothing to show for my efforts. 6 guys at Lakeside and 4 guys at Huron fishing and didn't see a fish. Guy beside was on the phone with someone at Lorain and nothing was going on there either.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just is

Hard to believe some one could have got 5 at lakeside the guys I talked to at 8:00 never had a hit. What time did the fish move in


----------



## Fishin_skillZ

Fish came in around 8:20 at Lakeside. Many left before the wave came thru bait fish were floating in when most guys were deciding to leave.


----------



## just is

That's the way my fishing is I am never at the right spot at the right time.


----------



## captaingirl4

just is said:


> That's the way my fishing is I am never at the right spot at the right time.


Yeah, me too! After a long almost 3-hour drive to Catawba, I seem to always miss the fish! I am just chalking it up to beginner's un-success! lol! But I will keep trying!


----------



## zeroguage419

I was on Huron pier till around 8 last night and got nothing. maybe i should have waited another hour.


----------



## Dmrman21

Where are they biting? thinking about heading to Lorain tonight any suggestions?


----------



## mmeyer1977

Well guys I made the trips around lastnight except for huron. I was at Lakeside around 930pm talked to the only 2 guys there who were fishing the beach area in waders. They said nothing was caught there or on the pier. We were the only 2 vehicles in the lot. Did see a small boat trolling while we were there. went down to Mazuriks and talked to them as they wereloading up. they fished for 4 hours and didn't get a hit. I just don't understand why anyone would make false reports. But im not here to start any finger pointing just report what I see. 


By the way nice meeting you Chuck aka Chinnagain at Catawba a few weeks ago. we got 2 about a halfhour after you left. Fish still haven't moved back in anywhere along the south shore that we have tried since the wind fowled things up. anyway good luck guys. we will keep trying.


----------



## Fishin_skillZ

Weather is looking good tonight for lakeside north winds are always good there. Thinking about heading to lakeside again to test my luck again or maybe head to west wall--haven't been there in a while.


----------



## zeroguage419

I'm going to try the Huron pier one more time tonight. If nothing is biting I'm going to give it a rest for a few days!


----------



## KTkiff

It was hot and heavy for a couple weeks there, but it's seemed to have died off. Do you guys think we are done? I am more experienced in the spring than fall as I am generally focused on steelhead this time of year.


----------



## pipefitter42

Skunked again on the west wall at Huron tonight.


----------



## zeroguage419

Me too.....Thats 5 out of the last 7 days without a fish!!


----------



## Jason Pelz

The fish seem to be feeding during the day out north of the dumping grounds. We had great days trolling during the day light but couldn't buy a bite the couple nights we trolled after dark.


----------



## Scott M

Any updates on Edgewater?


----------



## C.M.Jump

I was a Catabwa last night and the small ice pieces made it unfishable. The ice flakes could contact the line during the retrieve and this caused the lure to ride to the surface and flutter accross the top. I then tried to go the Lakeside pier, but I did not know where this was located. After driving back and forth several times through a speed trap (police tucked in a parking) I decided to stop looking before he pulled me over. Any directions to the Lakeside peir would be appreciated.


----------



## zeroguage419

Hope this helps. Came out a bit small.


----------



## C.M.Jump

Is this the pier by the ferry?


----------



## pipefitter42

http://www.lakesideohio.com/visit/map

Once you're in you'll find it, it's not a big place.


----------



## KPI

when you come from Catawba just take 53 south till the speedway and turn left, take that till you see mutachs market or north shore drive, go all the way down till you see erie market on your left, at that stop sign go straight though the lakeside gates. north shore drive will turn into fifth street in lakeside at the first stop sign go left which is north this will run you into the parking for the pier, to access the pier go though the covered pavilion and you will be standing on the pier !!!!KPI


----------



## captaingirl4

I was thinking about Catawba Pier Tuesday or Wednesday. Looks like the forecast is for SW winds about 20-30. Is that good for fishing the area? Or would I possible do better at Lakeside? I have been to Lakeside once. Did not have a long-handled net, so I did not stay. Didn't want to luck up on a walleye, and not get it in!


----------



## ChinnAgain

In my opinion strong sw winds is not good for fishing Catawba. The pier faces south so it is better with a wind out of the north.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## My Demeyes

Has anyone tried Battery Park in Sandusky yet?


----------



## RStock521

Headed to Edgewater tonight to cast. Anybody got any reports for the past couple nights down there? Or should I make the trip over to Lorain or something?


----------



## zeroguage419

My Demeyes said:


> Has anyone tried Battery Park in Sandusky yet?


Havent heard anything specifically about battery park but last week they were getting a few behind the police station.


----------



## lrobison24

RStock521 said:


> Headed to Edgewater tonight to cast. Anybody got any reports for the past couple nights down there? Or should I make the trip over to Lorain or something?


I was there Friday night and I was pretty much all iced over at edgewater, but that was a few days ago. I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## RStock521

Fished Edgewater from about 630-830. Didn't catch anything. Talked to 5 guys who had the same result. Who knows, maybe they turned on after I left. Wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## lrobison24

RStock521 said:


> Fished Edgewater from about 630-830. Didn't catch anything. Talked to 5 guys who had the same result. Who knows, maybe they turned on after I left. Wouldn't surprise me...


Dang, thanks for the report.
Might go try later on Friday night if the weather is good


----------



## pipefitter42

Anyone try Huron or Lorain tonight?


----------



## zeroguage419

pipefitter42 said:


> Anyone try Huron or Lorain tonight?


I was on west wall huron tonight. Got nothing. Been out 7 of the last 9 days and have not seen a fish caught by anyone.


----------



## Capt. Crude

We were out the weekend before Thanksgiving and killed them at a disclosed location.. And have seen ONE eye caught since then(not by us). Note that we tried most if not every night in between. They don't feel like coming in shallow lately.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Have not seen much in the way of baitfish either (except the giant shad we snag 10'' or more). Hope someone is still getting them from shore.


----------



## joe76flh

Fished lakeside and catawba state park last evening 12/3/13 with no takers. Never seen a fish. Has anyone done any good from the shores lately? Would like to give it a shot tonight. Also the last time I was at huron, the west wall rocks where covered with an inch of ice.


----------



## Dmrman21

Gonna try Lorain tonight let ya know how I do. Hopfully some one finds some fish tonight


----------



## pipefitter42

Haven't seen anyone with a fish in Huron for at least a week now.


----------



## zeroguage419

joe76flh said:


> Fished lakeside and catawba state park last evening 12/3/13 with no takers. Never seen a fish. Has anyone done any good from the shores lately? Would like to give it a shot tonight. Also the last time I was at huron, the west wall rocks where covered with an inch of ice.



west wall ice was almost gone last night and with todays warm weather it should be good to go. As for fish!?!? I was out Mon, Tues, Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon and Tuesday did not see one fish caught....I'm taking tonight off and eating some walleye


----------



## RStock521

Where are all the fish at if everyone seems to not be doing well? This is my first year casting from the shore for them, do you guys normally catch them from shore until ice up, or do they go back out for a little while until it ices up?


----------



## pipefitter42

Fished the rocks in Lorain tonight...Nothin. Didn't see anyone else with a net in the water either. Beautiful night though.


----------



## Dmrman21

Fished the rocks in Lorain also no luck.. Where are the fish?? Hope some one had luck


----------



## just is

Is the fishing over I have not seen a fish in two weeks at lakeside or Catawba. I have heard of trollers getting fish out in 30ft the last week or so. Looks like the fish have moved out off shore to feed. Hope they will return to shore soon.


----------



## ChinnAgain

I am going to try Catawba and Huron tonight around 2 am when I get off of work. Haven't caught a fish in 2 weeks but oh well its worth the try. Hopefully this cold snap brings them back closer.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pipefitter42

Good luck Chinn! Keep us posted


----------



## ChinnAgain

If your up, come to Huron. Game on. 10 minutes three landed and one lost.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Quick PIC

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

congrats! you put in time you should be rewarded,i almost met you,damn


----------



## zeroguage419

ChinnAgain said:


> Quick PIC
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats great to see some fish final caught in Huron. looks like ill be heading out tonight. what part of the pier were you on?


----------



## ChinnAgain

Ended up catching 5 and losing 7. 4 lost while trying to net laying on my belly on the pier and 3 shook loose half way in. Big husky jerks in pink or perch colored. They were hitting at the pause on a slow retrieve. Tough trying to keep my baitcaster gears from icing up. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowrollin

way to go ChinnAgain! thanks for the excellent report


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Awesome news Chinn! Looked like I wasn't gonna be able to get some more eyes before I moved west. I may have a fighting chance again. Been almost 3 weeks without a bite!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pipefitter42

Congrats Chinn! Thanks for the report.


----------



## RStock521

ChinnAgain said:


> Ended up catching 5 and losing 7. 4 lost while trying to net laying on my belly on the pier and 3 shook loose half way in. Big husky jerks in pink or perch colored. They were hitting at the pause on a slow retrieve. Tough trying to keep my baitcaster gears from icing up.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome, encouraging news. Thanks for the report!


----------



## captain snake

Think i'm going to try Huron pier late tonite,after midnite.still looking for my first shore Wally.anybody else going tonite?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I may go out. Couple of friends limited out last night there. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

I will be out tonight around 4 unless the wife can get off of work earlier.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24

Me and another guy are on our way out right now hopefully we all have some luck tonight


----------



## ChinnAgain

Just went by the pier on our way to look at Christmas lights and it looks like it may be shoulder to shoulder already.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

I was out there close to the blockhouse. Didn't get any. didn't see any caught. I'm gonna go get some sleep and get out around 3 am and try again

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'm on my way now hopefully I can get on the slanted wall

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24

We got one on the slanted wall saw a couple others caught there to


----------



## Buckhunter1206

If anyone is coming out I'm on the slanted walls down by the light house

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

looking for update from slanted wall , i was there earlier and came up empty, thought i might try again?


----------



## ChinnAgain

I am heading out in about 30 minutes. Will give you info if I get into them.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

thank you for the reply, if you are going perhaps i should as well,i was hoping someone there already would update us, i froze my behind for 6hrs earlier saw 4 caught and lost mine


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I finally ended the dry spell tonight! Went 2-3 and the guys next to me ended up with 6. Can't complain one bit!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Ended up catching nice hogs tonight. A pair of 9.2 pounders and an 8.2. It was nice meeting a few of the regulars out there tonight. All three came on hj-14 in the grayish looking perch color, not sure of name. Slow retrieve and then pause when they were swirling the bait. All three came back and inhaled them.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

Chinn , Glad I met you this morning and thanks for your info and generosity! Needs to be more people like you around! I hope that we can fish together again!


----------



## keepinitreel

According to Treeman's trolling report, there might be a good chance for success off the rocks at e72./E 55th area. But with the cold, I'm sure the ice has locked up that area.


----------



## zeroguage419

Anyone one out tonight?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I should be back out tomorrow. I'm still thawing out from 6 hrs last night 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mortifero

Anyone catching em at metzgers pier? Or tried there?


----------



## fisherboy

Mortifero said:


> Anyone catching em at metzgers pier? Or tried there?


Tried it a # of years back & never got a hit. Have caught them at Maumee State Park a # of times in the past but can't get in the mood to go this yr (or last few years)


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Mortifero said:


> Anyone catching em at metzgers pier? Or tried there?


yeah people line up there and catch em I tend to avoid crowds but the eyes are there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowrollin

nothing doing in huron last nite, fished by blockhouse from 5-6 (pretty windy there) then went to west wall from 6-7pm and no luck there either. only saw one other guy on west wall and nobody else on pier.


----------



## zeroguage419

I got out about 4 am and just got back. had one on around 5:30 but got off pretty quick. guess ill try again tonight.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anybody heard anything out of Lorain?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

just missed you zeroguage, fished from 1:30-3:15 at blockhouse, no hits


----------



## hvywtstan

I have never fished Lorain although I think about hitting it on my way home from work. is it easy to get to? and is it safe to go it alone?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Real easy to get to straight shot on 611 if coming from 90. The pier is safe to go alone but the rocks can get tricky if they ice up. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

just googled it and looks real nice,thanx for info,runnin out of days for sure


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Yes we are. I am planning on going there or huron tonight. Not sure which yet. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

good luck buckhunter,maybe I will see ya,heading to Huron


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'm in Lorain tonight. So far nothing

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

I'm taking tonight off. I'll be back at it tomorrow night. Hope you guys see some fish tonight


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Just pulled first fish. Helsinki shad hysky

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well I ended up with one and the guy fishing next to me got 1. Only ones seen caught. Not many people out. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

well there were 10 people spread out along the blockhouse and an icy slanted wall and I saw nothing ,however there was plenty of bait hugging the shore


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Wondering if they are still feeding late. Unfortunately won't be able to try that till this weekend. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone going out tonight?? Thinking about trying Lorain


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Got my company Christmas party tonight so I won't make it. Will try for Friday. May not go till after midnight since that's been pattern. Let me know how it goes. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Alright will give a report later and it think I talked to you when you were down in Lorain I stopes to ask how you guys did. We're you the ones with the fire going?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

That was me. We both ended up with one. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Had no luck last night.


----------



## ChinnAgain

Nothing in Huron last night but still tons of bait fish around.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone going to try to cast tonight?


----------



## ChinnAgain

I am going to try but much later. Probably get out there around 2.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I should be out tomorrow. Let me know how it goes tonight. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone having any luck tonight?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

Ive been lazy the last few days and stayed home and stayed warm....lol


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Lol zero. I haven't been out since Monday. Gonna try for tomorrow night. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

I'm thinking tomorrow night as well.


----------



## hvywtstan

I was hoping to meet up w/u Chinn, fished from 2-3 and was covered in snow,and said enuff,gl if u try later


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone going out tonight in the snow?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

I was thinking about packing it in after last nite, but when people start talking about it,my juices start flowing


----------



## zeroguage419

I'm thinking about it. Haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I won't pack it in until I can't cast anymore. Gonna try and get out tonight if I can

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

Honestly, I saw no bait last nite and was reading some trolling reports that said the bait had moved out away from shore, I would really like to catch one or two more .


----------



## zeroguage419

Same here. I'm eating the last of of my walleye right now. Need to restock the freezer!!!!!


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well let's quit talking about it an head out tonight! Think I'll try Lorain after the wife gets home from shopping. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Any one have any luck last night thinking about trying Lorain tonight


----------



## zeroguage419

I wanted to hit Huron last night but my car sucks in the snow, barely made it to the gas station and back 3 blocks away.


----------



## Dmrman21

any good news out there? Or is every one done trying


----------



## zeroguage419

Dmrman21 said:


> any good news out there? Or is every one done trying


I'm thinking Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Same here lake looks glazed over with the lack of wind. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well I sure hope this warm up will allow us to get back on the rocks. May be the last time of the year. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Ya I think I'm gonna try to get out tonight maybe Lorain


----------



## Buckhunter1206

If you go let me know how it looks. If its open I may join you. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Alright will do I'm gonna go to the rocks because I don't have a long net for the pier and it was glazed with ice last time I was there but it isn't any more I stoped by there early today


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'm still stuck running errands with the wife. Hopefully won't be long 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Dmrman did you make it out? Got stuck running g around with the wife but I will be out tomorrow night. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dmrman21

Ya I made it out the only for a little over an hour the rocks were a bit scary but shout be better tonight. Every thing was freezing up on me...


----------



## mmeyer1977

Does anyone know if Huron is locked up? What I mean is there ice on the westwall side and the river side out to lighthouse? Preventing any casting? Light south winds look good tonight. Thanks for any input.


----------



## zeroguage419

mmeyer1977 said:


> Does anyone know if Huron is locked up? What I mean is there ice on the westwall side and the river side out to lighthouse? Preventing any casting? Light south winds look good tonight. Thanks for any input.


I would like to know as well, I'm heading out there in about an hour and a half


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone in Lorain? I'll be out there shortly 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

Just got back from Huron pier. No fish  Ice all the way past the blockhouse and about half way down the slant wall. after that it was pretty clear with a few large chunks of ice floating by. I went out to the lighthouse, Was quite a few people out and not much room. No one had caught anything. I might try west wall tomorrow and see what its like.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Same results in Lorain. I'm still out not much ice at all and I swear I got the whole place to myself. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

did u see any bait?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Bait just showed up in Lorain. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

ok thanks for update


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well work in the morning got in the way so I had to leave. Not even a bump. Was surprised at the lack of people there tonight. Hopefully the weekend won't get completely washed out. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Anyone out tonight?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well I will be heading out to Lorain tonight. Will post if we do anything

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Thanks! I haven't been down in a couple weeks, figured they wee done for the year for casting


----------



## Dmrman21

Ya I'm heading down to Lorain tonight also post later


----------



## ChinnAgain

Thinking of heading over and trying Catawba/lakeside. Probably be out starting out around 11, will post if i find anything.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Well last minute Christmas shopping for the kids got in the way of me getting out last night. Anyone have any luck?

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

1 bite but missed at Lakeside. I was trying a new bait, Rapala glider rap musky bait and had one grab it but my over zealous reaction pulled it right out. Water was so clear I could see the rock pile underwater on the right hand side. Bait fish were everywhere.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd

any one have a report on Huron 
Is it still a soupy mess?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Sure hope they are active this week. I need a few more for the freezer!

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeroguage419

rminerd said:


> any one have a report on Huron
> Is it still a soupy mess?


I'm heading out tonight, ill let you know. Going to west wall. Probably cleaner water there.


----------



## rminerd

My friend and I were thinking about headin out 
Hopefully it's fish able


----------



## hvywtstan

just at west wall and is much cleaner, lots of bait everywhere,hope tonite pays off?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I'll be out tonight for sure. Just not sure when or where yet. Please keep me posted. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd

Is it still choppy ?


----------



## hvywtstan

it is choppy,wind coming out of west,but it is fishable


----------



## zeroguage419

hvywtstan said:


> it is choppy,wind coming out of west,but it is fishable


I was on the west wall tonight...didnt see anyone else out there. how far down were you?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Think I'll head to Lorain shortly. I'll be solo so if anyone else will be there let me know

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

Sorry, I was walking my lab out there, was planning on fishing later


----------



## Buckhunter1206

In in Lorain now. Water is pretty dirty. No hits yet. Been here about an hour. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Sure hope someone had better luck than I did. Might just hang it up till spring. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Got a gear question for you guys. What landing net do you guys use with the long handles? I got one for Christmas, but I'm afraid it's going to have to be returned.

Thanks!


----------



## trapperjon

If it does'nt extend just get yourself a 10' piece of conduit, run it up inside the handle about a foot drill a hole, insert a bolt with a wing nut. also makes it easier to carry and assemble once you get out there.


----------



## jepluegill

Anyone fishing tonighton Huron pier??


----------



## rminerd

jepluegill said:


> Anyone fishing tonighton Huron pier??


Heading out tonight


----------



## ChinnAgain

I will probably be out the next 2 nights if anyone is planning. Thinking of Lakeside if it is still fishable or Huron.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jepluegill

Lighthouse??


----------



## albionsteelheader

Lakeside was pretty much locked up on both sides of wall yesterday (Dec 25). ... ice was also locked up to about the first 20 feet on the point of pier by flagpole. Mazurik also locked up too 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HappySnag

RStock521
get yourself painters extention handle and joint the net how trapperjohn said,

snag


----------



## RStock521

trapperjon said:


> If it does'nt extend just get yourself a 10' piece of conduit, run it up inside the handle about a foot drill a hole, insert a bolt with a wing nut. also makes it easier to carry and assemble once you get out there.


Okay, I'll have to get to the store to check out my options. I appreciate the tip!

Rodmakers in Strongsville has a Beckman net with a handle that extends from 6ft all the way to 9ft, with the net, itself, that would be around 11ft reach. Anybody have this net? My dad told me about it, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## ChinnAgain

Thanks for the info on Lakeside, saves me a drive over there. I will be out at Huron pier tonight to see if I can find anything kicking. The water between Huron and Vermilion has an amazing muddy/clear line about 100 yards from shore.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChinnAgain

Only caught some nice shad tonight. Half of them we caught had puncture wounds all down both sides, not sure if it was walleye trying to grab them. Current was moving pretty fast and water was muddy.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HappySnag

RStock521
get yourself,painters extention handle 8' extend to 16'and mount that on your net,i have 10',and in big wawes I have problem,of the rocks,of the wall I have to lay on concrete to reech the fish,if I had strait loop on the net I wil loose the fish,i modify my net,i strait the front loop 18" or 24",then I bend the front loop 8"to 45 degree angle,when I pick fish of the wall,bearly reaching,the loo get hooked to net,fish shake had and drop to the net,if I had no bend in net,fish will drop in water,you can not buy ne t with 16' extention and if you could it will be $300,you do not have to buy net,buy replacement net and make,loop from 1/2" conduit,if you wonet beter use stainless toobing for loop,if you order that custom stainless ,they will charge you $600 for that,

snag


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone going out tonight or had luck lately?


----------



## ChinnAgain

No luck lately but I am going to try about 3 am tonight at the Huron light house.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil

RStock521 said:


> Okay, I'll have to get to the store to check out my options. I appreciate the tip!
> 
> Rodmakers in Strongsville has a Beckman net with a handle that extends from 6ft all the way to 9ft, with the net, itself, that would be around 11ft reach. Anybody have this net? My dad told me about it, I haven't seen it yet.


I have that net bought it from them too, gotta love those guys there always helpful and nice. I have only used it once tho but it worked good just need to attach a lanyard or something since it is a little heavy and I don't want to lose it.


----------



## Jason Pelz

I got a great price on that net from Craig over at Erie Outfitters. It was way too much net for my boat but loved that big opening. Anyone could net a fish with that thing if they were strong enough to lift it after they got a fish in there. It has a coated net so hooks won't get caught and it also has a net cover. I sold that net already and went back to my Cummins net for my boat because I didn't need that extra reach. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RStock521

Nice! Thanks guys. Sounds like that Beckman is the way to go.


----------



## HappySnag

the eyes are climing the rocks,in edgewater,i have to go rescu them tonight.

snag


----------



## treefrog

I'd like to get out here in Ashtabula county.Lake laid down pretty flat right before dark but just to muddy for my liking


----------



## HappySnag

I am like Buckhunter1206,no fish,2' les wawes,water clean 3' visibility ,one boat trolling.

snag


----------



## jepluegill

Any fish caught off Huron pier or Lorain lately??? Hit high wall off lighthouse last night in Huron , Notta , zilch not even a bump!!


----------



## Dmrman21

Planing on trying the rocks in Lorain tonight will post later


----------



## ChinnAgain

Hit Huron and Lakeside last night from 3-7 am. Huron was dirty and Lakeside was clear water with a few small floating icebergs. No bait fish at either place and no bites either. Still quite a bit of debris floating in Huron. Threw huskys, smithwick perfect 10s and suspending roques, and a glidin rap of all different colors. Not looking good for me catching any more fish in 2013.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hvywtstan

You would think you could get a couple stragglers since they are still trolling for them NE of the river,maybe just a little dirty yet?


----------



## F1504X4

Chinn.....thanks for the heads up about lakeside. We were thinking about hitting it tomorrow. Checked it tonight and is open on the west side but a ridiculous amount of wind blowing. East side of pier was locked up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wdw0718

Went past lakeside this afternoon and it was locked up on both sides of the pier.


----------



## F1504X4

Yeah I went by there as well and noticed the ice. Might have to drill some holes tomorrow instead. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hookedonfishing

just got back from attempting to fish huron 12/30 got there around 8 pm .wind direction changed it is now locked up all way to light house which rocks there r covered with ice . hopefully  12 last outing but way temps look fo week doesn't look good .3 other guys out before me gave report couldn't even wet a line myself


----------



## bubbster

Thanks for the info , thinkin about trying e72nd sometime.


----------



## sliver138

I hit the edgewater rocks on Friday. We caught some nice perch with minnows and A guy down from us caught a walleye while bringing in a perch. All before dark.


----------



## UAfisherman

Any news on the walleye in Lorain?


----------



## joe76flh

Fished Huron Last night 11/04/14 . Tryed slant wall for 1 hour then made the walk to west wall and tryed it for 45 mins. Water was stained but looked better than Lakeside did on monday night. No fish . I'll try again in a couple days.


----------



## jepluegill

Thanks Joe...went out on Monday night straight off lighthouse, didn't get a bump and didn't see any dish caught!


----------

